# Broken front cabinet drawer



## 5160519 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi folks -- this is the first time I've posted to this forum, I certainly look forward to any helpful advice!

Please see the attached pictures.  I have a cabinet drawer, the front panel of which is barely hanging on.  I can only open it by tugging at the right corner that's still firmly attached to the rest of the drawer.  If I pulled at the drawer from the cracked left corner, it would rip the front panel right off.

So... I want to know what's the best way to fix the front panel so it's firmly in place and attached to the drawer.  The actual sides of the drawer appear to be real, lightweight wood, but the front panel is some sort of particle board.  I would imagine that maybe some sort of glue would be the easiest fix, but if there were a way to use nails I would definitely welcome that.  Ideally, I want it to be strong enough that I wouldn't think twice about pulling at the left corner to open the drawer firmly.

Please let me know your thoughts, and thank you in advance!


----------



## jdougn (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum,

My first thought is to simply glue & screw another piece of wood all the way across on the back of the existing the drawer front. Then you could use all purpose screws through the drawer side into the new piece of wood. This would easily reinforce both corners at the same time and would be fairly simple. 
just a thought, Doug


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2009)

It's a visible repair but, fasten 4 small anlge brackets to the top and bottom, left and right on the drawer.  Your looking at getting a piece of metal bent into a 90* with two holes predrilled on each leg of the 90.  Use short screws so you don't go through the sides and face of the drawer.  Secure one leg of the angle to the face of the drawer and the other leg of the angle to the side of the drawer.  It will make better sense once you get the parts in your hands.  Remove the drawer for repair to make life easy.  Good Luck.


----------



## spaz2965 (Mar 18, 2009)

you may also use L brackets


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Doug has the right idea. but to expand on that idea...  I do a lot of maintanance for an appt complex and these are the exact cabinets. To glue the board to the front you would have to cut through the vinyl on the inside of the front so the glue will hold. and I would make sure that the old glue on the sides is cleaned off (sharp chisel), then glue and use some 1 1/4" brads. Thoe sides are thin and I'm afraid that screws would blow the wood there apart.


----------

